# stupid pork pie



## potnoodle86 (Aug 16, 2004)

Can anyone help me ? I need a recipe for a hot water crust pastry non meat pork pie......?????I've a veggie who yearn's for the taste of a pork pie but with out the meat....he's driving me nut's with his request..


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You are joking! HE is joking!


----------



## dominique (Jan 15, 2001)

Well, I actually haven't tried this yet, it's from a book called _How to Make All the Meat you eat out of Wheat_ by Nina and Michael Shandler. This was published back in 1980 and tells you how to get the gluten out of flour and then flavor it to be 'meat-like'. Nowadays you can just buy the gluten (seitan) at the health food store..(see this site for more info on that... http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com/wheatmeat.htm
You could probably use firm tofu too. ??

I've done their 'veal' before, and it wasn't bad as long as it was IN something.. wouldn't work as a stand-alone piece of meat... anyway, here's their recipe for 'sausage'... it's not exactly PORK, they didn't have that, but this might be close to what he's looking for. 
Good luck. 
__________________________________________________ ________
2 c raw gluten (seitan)
1 tb ground burdock root (optional)
3 c water
4 ts miso
1 1/2 ts garlic powder
1 1/2 ts powdered ginger
1 1/2 ts black pepper
1/2 ts sage
1/2 ts rosemary
1/2 ts thyme
1/2 ts tarragon
1/2 ts basil
1/2 ts dry mustard
2 TB nutritional yeast
1 c soy flour
1/3 c water mixed with 2 ts oil

Tear raw gluten into small teaspoon size pieces. Set aside.

combine water with burdock, if available, in saucepan. add gluten pieces. Bring to a gentle boil and allow to boil for 15 minutes. remove and drain on paper towels.

Mince gluten pieces in a meat grinder or processor to the consistency of coarsely ground steak. Set aside.

Mix spices in a bowl and add gluten. Mix until thoroughly combined. add yeast and soy flour. mix to a stiff dough that can be easily shaped and form.

Place water and oil mixture into frying pan and cover. Place on medium-high heat and bring to gentle boil. Place 'sausage' in pan, cover, and continue to cook in gently boiling water for 15 minutes. check periodically that water doesn't completely evaporate. Add 3 TB more water, if needed.

'sausage' can be served immediatly or fried in oil for a more sausage-like feel and appearance.
__________________________________________________ ___________
From here you should be able to use any pork pie recipe.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

what is the proper pronunciation of this word seitan ??, I usually just pronounce it satan.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

(duplicate post)


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've heard it pronounced "say-tan" and "see-tan".

You could try using quorn for the texture, but I'll be darned as to how to duplicate the flavor of pork! The only pork pie I know of is the French-Canadian tourtiere, which includes spices, I believe.

Here's a link to a tourtiere recipe.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Potnoodle, are you talking about the kind of meat pie you get at the chip shop or like a proper pork pie?

I'll check some of my books at home to see what I've got.

Where in Liverpool are you? Me mam was a scouse from Litherland. I lived there for about 4 years back in the 70's - in Gateacre actually

Jock


----------



## chefmeow (Apr 14, 2004)

What's a scouse - forgive me for my igorance!


----------



## chefmeow (Apr 14, 2004)

Slip in some bacon fat




- just kidding!!!


----------



## chefmikesworld (Nov 17, 2002)

I have developed a lot of recipes that are based on original recipes that include meat...

Seitan is a good one because if you make it yourself you can put it in virtually anything to absorb the flavor of whatever you choose...VERY labor intensive though, is a lot of flour to wash for a little bit of product. When you purchase it commericially you have to take whatever they give you, the only one that I ever really especially cared for was in peanut oil...I could eat that stuff by the jar...

As far as soy sausages go, which I used to use in meat pies all the time. There is a company out of Charolettesville (sp?), Virginia that makes the BEST!!!! I think their website is http://sunergiasoyfoods.com or some close variation thereof...

Most of my personal chef clients are veggies in one form or another, so I do a ton of them, if I can help you with anything feel free to drop me an email...


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You can buy wheat gluten at the Asian grocer. Comes in cans. Never had it so I can't say how it will work. Lots of veggie Buddhists eat that stuff.


----------



## chefmikesworld (Nov 17, 2002)

Seitan is a very popular item with alot of Easterners, for a while I thought it was going to really take off in the Vegetarian market in America as well, but it did not take off like Tofu or tempeh did.

I used to be a Chef at an authentic Mexican/Spanish restaurant in Ann Arbor, Michigan and our vegetarian clientele base was so immense that I transposed our entire menu for the vegetarians as well, which is where I learned how to make seitan, tofu and tempeh and used these products as a substitute for meat and offered our entire menu with soy products for our vegetarian clientele. Within the first year our profit margin increased almost 40% because the products brought in so many people (plus they got to hang out with the coolest chef in town...LOL)

There was a mainstay vegetarian restaurant in town and a bunch of the cooks that worked over there eventually came to work with me because they wanted to know how to make these products from scratch, plus we were blowing Seva out of the water and stealing (ok...permanently borrowing) clientele...was kinda cool...

Just a trip down memory lane....
Man, am I getting old....LOL

Cheffy


----------

